# Any New Jersey ones?



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

Preferably in North eastern New Jersey. =)


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Everyone in NJ is spread so far apart


----------



## DavidSwan23 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm from Bergen County, that's Northern NJ


----------



## AnxietyGroupNJ (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, To answer your question, Yes, there is!

Please follow this post...

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-group-of-north-jersey-655186/#post1067048130


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Silentious said:


> Everyone in NJ is spread so far apart


That pretty much goes for anything it seems. Clusters of people interspersed by green. It's actually why I moved out here from Queens (and thereby - inadvertently - isolating myself more... oops).

I'm in Monmouth County, on the Bayshore.


----------

